# Why are young men so effeminate?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Not all of them, but many more than in past years. I understand that men will dress and act the way that women want them too. It's how you get laid. But why would women want men to act like women? Do they feel safe when men are non-threatening? I don't get it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Well, boys have been engineered over the last few decades to not be boys. Boys have been treated in such a way that does not strengthen male roles or personalities.
Little boys have been treated like "broken" little girls. They are expected to act like the little girls, be quite like little girls, play gently like little girls, and any deviation from this is treated with harsh punishments and verbal emasculation.

These aren't my ideas. These ideas are expressed by a professional female psychologist I heard once speaking on this very topic.
She expressed grave concern over the way boys are being raised, and that the net result would be effeminate men who do not feel capable of fulfilling male roles in society.
Imagine the effect that the current system has on a little boy.
He can't roughhouse, he can yell, he can't chew the edges off of a poptart to make it look like a gun... but in 20 years, he's expected to be the one holding a gun on the frontlines to keep our country safe?
Really?
He's the one expected to destroy and rebuild huge structures with his own brute strength? (if he has much)
Really?
He's the one who's expected to stand up for, and defend, his family when aggressors move in?
Really?

I'll try to find the video from this doctor. It was quite revealing, and lead me to start fighting with my son more. We wrestle and box so that he can get that energy out, and learn to control himself better in mixed company. As his testosterone beings to rise as he matures, he'll at least have an outlet for the aggression and energy that comes with it. I'll encourage sports to supplement this kind of thing, but I wasn't much into sports, so alternatives are always good.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

I go into client meetings and on more than one occasion seen men with plucked eyebrows. Several with man buns and one with 2 fingernails on the right hand painted.

When I was young and whoring it was in Levi's and tshirt with a 6 watt 8 track mounted under the dash.....


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

It is all cyclic. 
We were all young once.
I am a GenXer and I remember being thought of as Punk Rocker Hair Band Lazy Girly by the Boomers who were thought of as Pot Smoking Long Hair non Bra wearing Lazy by the Greatest Generation who I dont know what Their fathers thought of them but they didnt die in the Trenches and fight like a man like they did in the Great War... Ect, Ect, Ect. Turn Turn Turn.

These children will grow up meet their challenges in their time. Hopefully some of us get to see it.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Malcom Renolds said:


> It is all cyclic.
> We were all young once.
> I am a GenXer and I remember being thought of as Punk Rocker Hair Band Lazy Girly by the Boomers who were thought of as Pot Smoking Long Hair non Bra wearing Lazy by the Greatest Generation who I dont know what Their fathers thought of them but they didnt die in the Trenches and fight like a man like they did in the Great War... Ect, Ect, Ect. Turn Turn Turn.
> 
> These children will grow up meet their challenges in their time. Hopefully some of us get to see it.


I have my doubts....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Because they listened to Willie Nelson. "Don't let your boys grow up and be Cowboys" instead of wanting p_SSY, They are Pu__ies


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Toefoot said:


> I have my doubts....


So did your Father.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

There has been a war over our children for several generations now. The wall of society is cracking.

The WAR AGAINST BOYS: How Misguided Feminism Is Harming Our Young Men
https://www.amazon.com/WAR-AGAINST-BOYS-Misguided-Feminism/dp/0684849577

War on boys
https://www.prageru.com/courses/political-science/war-boys


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Malcom Renolds said:


> So did your Father.


No. He was to busy being my father.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Not all of them, but many more than in past years. I understand that men will dress and act the way that women want them too. It's how you get laid. But why would women want men to act like women? Do they feel safe when men are non-threatening? I don't get it.


Because so many parents have raised pusswads, and society has encouraged/enabled it. I can proudly tell you that I have raised (2) sons and a daughter and none of them are defined by the liberal entitlement culture.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Being a Baby Boomer my generation expected boys to be well,boys! I got into fights,learned to use tools,fix my bike be in the Boy Scouts( before political correctness) and so forth. Politicians and feminists must be afraid of real men because we threaten there lies with the truth.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Malcom Renolds said:


> So did your Father.


I understand where you are coming from but....this is different today.

This is more severe, more problematic than having long hair and listening to Zeppelin.

Read my signature line.

Did you not see/hear/witness the "young adults" after Trump won?

The military paying for sex change surgery?

Yup....things are different.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

When you punish people for who they are from cradle to grave you can expect them to naturally be different on demand then flip a switch an change again. Let boys be boys. Let girls be girls. A good moral compass to go with that and you solve the problems. Stop talking to kindergarteners about playing hide the Weenie in Mr. Sphincter.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'll try to find the video from this doctor.





Boss Dog said:


> War on boys
> https://www.prageru.com/courses/political-science/war-boys


That's the one!
Thanks Boss.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

In addition to the war on boys, there is also a war on male role models. Child rearing is and always has been dominated by women, but never in history have men been so culturally absent. The vast majority of authority figures children encounter now, from daycare to school and even home, where the number of single mothers is increasing, boys are raised by women, who don't really understand how much they need to be raised as _boys who will turn into men_.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Robie said:


> I understand where you are coming from but....this is different today.
> 
> This is more severe, more problematic than having long hair and listening to Zeppelin.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Things are different, and before the military payed for sex change surgery, they had dont ask dont tell, and female's in ranger school, and.
Change is the only Constant.

I believe we will see a resurgence in masculinity when the time for it comes. It is generational. 
Check out the Fourth Turning Theory.
Lifecourse Associates: Generational Archetypes


> One reason why the cycle of archetypes recurs is that each youth generation tries to correct or compensate for what it perceives as the excesses of the midlife generation in power. It is no surprise that Boomers (a Prophet generation, focused on values, individualism, and inner-life) have given birth to Millennials (a Hero generation, focused on actions, community, and institutional life). Archetypes do not create archetypes like themselves; they create opposing archetypes. Your generation isn't like the generation that shaped you; it's like the generation that shaped the generation that shaped you.


Besides, If SHTF I would rather the "roaming raiders" be girly boys instead of Manly Men.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ever take into account the amount of chemicals in the water supply, and our heavy reliance on plastics?
These chemicals aren't helping matters.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> Ever take into account the amount of chemicals in the water supply, and our heavy reliance on plastics?
> These chemicals aren't helping matters.


Very true. Outside the NY waste treatment plant the fish are all turning female from the hormones flushed down the toilet. Birth control pills are bad stuff.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> playing hide the Weenie in Mr. Sphincter.


I think I could have gone my whole life and never needed to read that phrase.
Cam... that's two.

I'm watching you...


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Denton said:


> Ever take into account the amount of chemicals in the water supply, and our heavy reliance on plastics?
> These chemicals aren't helping matters.


But they are making Bigger Boobs and Shapelier Butts:vs_box:

With all due respect


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

dupe..............


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Toefoot said:


> No. He was to busy being my father.


Amen to that. My dad had his faults but he sure as hell taught me how to be a man. My parents let me learn the hard way. If I was dumb enough to get cut playing with my knife, well hell, it would either heal or we'd go get some stitches. If I drowned while fishing alone, I guess they rightly figured my genes didn't need to be in the gene pool. When as a little kid I thought I was old enough to smoke they bought me the biggest cigar I've ever seen in my life & made me smoke the thing till I puked. Never smoked again. But then again, my dad was a Marine prior to WWII, so was one tough, cussin' SOB.

Most kids today are pussies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Malcom Renolds said:


> But they are making Bigger Tits and Shapelier Asses:vs_box:
> 
> With all due respect


Terms of agreement. Watch the line.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Our kids are being blasted with garbage; garbage meant to undermine this nation. 
Same goes with the military. 
These changes aren't coming from within the teen culture as in the rebellious past.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

And then there's this.

(Edit) You know what, I don't even want to glorify it by linking to it. Teen Vogue is really doing children a disservice.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

indie said:


> And then there's this.
> 
> (Edit) You know what, I don't even want to glorify it by linking to it. Teen Vogue is really doing children a disservice.


Long gone are the days of learning about pop culture from the inside and back of a album cover and sleeve.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When raising sheep, they must all look like sheep.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Malcom Renolds said:


> So did your Father.


Bullshit, my Father knew I would become a Man because he expected it and raised me up to be one, there was never a doubt...and most of my friend's Father's fully expected the same about them. You know why? Well because my Father was around and my friend's father's were around, except for the one's whose Father's were killed in wars and most of the time other men (Uncles, Grandfathers etc) were around to help raise the young boys into men.

@Kauboy hit the nail on the head.

I believe the breakdown of the family, the demonization of men, the feminazis, women in the workforce, government schools, government welfare, liberalism, progressivism, etc all play a role in the feminization of young boys. It is FUBAR.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The public school system , Hollywood ect have worked hard to down play the image. Dam few young men left. It is a wonder they even allow football to be played anymore.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Ya know there's a problem, when Johnny comes home and said Billy kicked him in his bagina....


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

A few years back I overheard a couple of females talking...
One of then said she wanted a husband who she could make into what she wanted.
And I though to myself, right there is a major part of today's problem. 
A major part of the reason I'm single today. Before anything else I demand a female accept me as I am. Just like I must be able to accept her as she is. 
Not too many females out there these days are willing to accept those rules.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

That's easy, and I'm sure it's been covered in this thread already.
I'm just not in the mood to read it all.

When you hear phrases like toxic masculinity that pretty much says it all.
America's universities are turning men into women.

Here are a few articles that say it better than I can.

Male Physical Decline: Masculinity Is Threatened | National Review
5 WAYS THAT MEN ARE BECOMING LITTLE BITCHES
'Toxic masculinity'? Dude, now America's universities are turning men into women | Fox News

Back in the early 90's Alan Parsons wrote a Rock Opera called Freudiana.
There was a song named No one can love you better than me.
It was about the nuclear family.
A strong and loving mother and father and their strong and loving son and daughter.
Also it was the roles each one played in the family.
This song would never be written today, and I'd bet there would be protests if it were.
How dare anyone write a song about the traditional family without glorifying the abominations that pass for families today.





This picture really says it...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Its a bit of our culture change, and a bit of the feminine movement and liberal movement, but mostly I think its a natural way to control population growth. Gods way of saying..."Your Genes shall Not pass!!!! like Gandalf the Gray.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I recall in the early 90's trying to be more "sensitive" to the woman I was dating at the time because that's what she wanted. After a few months I realized it was plain nuts not to just be myself and have lived a fuller happier life ever since.

I respect a woman's opinions and strongly take them into consideration but I am a guy, not a gal, and choose to live like a man, not a milk-sop. Seems that the women I've known the last 20 years prefer it that way which is a bonus. 

I believe the schools are to blame for the current crop of emasculated "men".


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> When raising sheep, they must all look like sheep.


Damn dude...

There's "real", and then there's REAL.

That right there... That was REAL.

Well said.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Bullshit, my Father knew I would become a Man because he expected it and raised me up to be one, there was never a doubt...and most of my friend's Father's fully expected the same about them. You know why? Well because my Father was around and my friend's father's were around, except for the one's whose Father's were killed in wars and most of the time other men (Uncles, Grandfathers etc) were around to help raise the young boys into men.
> 
> @Kauboy hit the nail on the head.
> 
> I believe the breakdown of the family, the demonization of men, the feminazis, women in the workforce, government schools, government welfare, liberalism, progressivism, etc all play a role in the feminization of young boys. It is FUBAR.


My pal Slip nailed it as he always does.

Kids grow up to be EXACTLY what we expect them to be. For the last 30 years it has been popular to tell boys it is good for them to be effeminate homos. Now for some reason, we are surprised when half a generation is walking around as effeminate homos?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@sideKahr you bring up a very valid point. Only thing is there are many answers to your question.

Part of it is many boys being raised by single mothers. Another part is the images that are forced upon them by Hollywood. And yet another is its just boys figuring shit out. There is also the age gap.

When I was young I had long hair and earrings. I suppose people thought I looked like a girl. I probably did. But in my mind I thought I was badass. And yes it did get me laid. But after college and living in the real world for a few years I realized that wasn't going to cut it.

I see what you're saying though. Skinny jeans are enough to make any man wince.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Our kids are being blasted with garbage; garbage meant to undermine this nation.
> Same goes with the military.
> These changes aren't coming from within the teen culture as in the rebellious past.


I think I am the oldest on here, a pre baby boomer.

Denton is right, all this decline of gender roles and the feminization, is a well planned, long range operation in process.

To me it appeared to originate during the Johnson administration, but the roots were planted in the 30's.

We are seeing the results from a similar change all over Europe today, apologist not confrontist, bred pussies.

When I was about 10, kid living next to my grandparents use to pick on me every time we went there to visit.

One day my grandpa saw the act from the window, when I came in,

he told me to go back out and punch the guy back or,

he would give me such a beating I would spend the rest of the summer in a body cast.

I went back out and knowing I would not be in trouble, kicked the shit out of the kid.

This two year older than me turd had pushed me around for a long time, out came the vengeance!

I was busy bashing his face into the curbstone when his father came out and pulled me off.

Grandfather saw, came out and flattened the kids father,

grandpa was a steelworker with arms as big as his legs, PT bouncer.

Kid suffered a broken nosed and teeth from meeting the curb a few times.

OH, he never bothered me again.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I think I could have gone my whole life and never needed to read that phrase.
> Cam... that's two.
> 
> I'm watching you...


It's deeper than that (of lease excuse the pun). If any of my patients refer to their anus as their "back entrance " I always reply "I think you'll find it's an exit&#8230;"

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

deserth3 said:


> A few years back I overheard a couple of females talking...
> One of then said she wanted a husband who she could make into what she wanted.
> And I though to myself, right there is a major part of today's problem.
> A major part of the reason I'm single today. Before anything else I demand a female accept me as I am. Just like I must be able to accept her as she is.
> ...


It started with the marriage ceremony:

The Bride walks down the AISLE 
Meets the groom at the ALTAR
and they sing a HYMN
If you have eyes you will see the real agenda there. 
We men never stood a chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This article is right on time! 
Study Shows Chemicals That Alter Male Hormones Prevalent in Boxed Mac & Cheese


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> This article is right on time!
> Study Shows Chemicals That Alter Male Hormones Prevalent in Boxed Mac & Cheese


Now you are talking. I trace back many flaws with youngsters to the shit they are fed. When I grew up, there was no fast food around us. We had to drive way up into Memphis to get a burger and it wasn't McDonalds. Everything we ate was real food, from the store or the garden. But today, people live off processed food, be it fast food or frozen shit from the store already prepared. Why else do this young gals today, at 12 or 13, look live 22 year olds? That ain't natural. So why would we not expect these same hormones & chemicals in food to alter our boys?

Lots of these health issues with kids can be tied back to diet. My wife is a teacher & a huge number of kids are on meds for things like ADD & similar. That is in EACH class. Hell when I grew up, you NEVER saw that. We shut up & were respectful to teachers. Today, many kids just can't do it. Yes, a lot has to do with crappy parents but a lot has to do with ingested hormones, antibiotics & other chemicals.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Plus the drugs they take for their ADD are damaging. It's a broken system gone full circle.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The hormones in the water and food don't affect just the boys. Secondary sex characteristics of the girls seem to be enhanced also. Ask @Sasquatch, he knows:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> The hormones in the water and food don't affect just the boys. Secondary sex characteristics of the girls seem to be enhanced also. Ask @Sasquatch, he knows:
> 
> View attachment 49809


All I can say is, DAMN!

With the internet being as it is, I'm sure @TG is actually some fat, Jewish New York dude, wearing wife beaters & Bermuda shorts. But I'm gonna live my fantasy life & picture her as this wonder of a Wonder Woman.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Whaaaat?!! HAHAHA Someone had a bit too much moonshine :vs_laugh:



******* said:


> All I can say is, DAMN!
> 
> With the internet being as it is, I'm sure @TG is actually some fat, Jewish New York dude, wearing wife beaters & Bermuda shorts. But I'm gonna live my fantasy life & picture her as this wonder of a Wonder Woman.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We had a thread here 3 years back of our forum members bravely posting a photo of themselves then quickly deleting it, it was fun and super nice to connect many of the usernames to real people, I think I posted a photo of myself hugging a goat :vs_laugh: .


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

******* said:


> All I can say is, DAMN!
> 
> With the internet being as it is, I'm sure @TG is actually some fat, Jewish New York dude, wearing wife beaters & Bermuda shorts. But I'm gonna live my fantasy life & picture her as this wonder of a Wonder Woman.


Pray tell. What are wife beaters?

FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is old news for me. As a 'boomer, some doctor did a study on sperm counts and compared them to the counts of the WWII generation. That generation beat us by about double, and the studies started.

One of the studies of that era surmised that the one big thing that had changed was atomic power. Now only did we use two devices in Japan, but we did ground tests in this country.

They also related that a John Wayne movie was filmed near one of those sites, and the number of actors and workers came down with cancer far above where 200 individuals of various ages should have placed.

This was a time where the 'boomers were born, but usually children. There were no Generation-X population at all. However as that generation aged, they found that their sperm counts were even lower than the 'boomers.

Coupled with that, one study found that estrogen levels in rivers and streams got higher. I never saw a follow up article on why that should happen in that same time period.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> Pray tell. What are wife beaters?


Sleeveless undershirt.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wife-Beater T Shirts have been around since Eve took a bite of the fruit of the Malus pumila tree way back in something something B.C in the G of E.

One can certainly argue that the TeleVision Show COPS that began production in 1990, popularized the infamous Wife-Beater Tee.

Damn near every domestic argument on COPS showed a dude with a mullet and wife beater, holding a full strength Budweiser, getting hauled off for smacking his Old Lady upside the head! :vs_no_no_no:

Good times..



fangfarrier said:


> Pray tell. What are wife beaters?
> 
> FF
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.





******* said:


> Sleeveless undershirt.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Damn near every domestic argument on COPS showed a dude with a mullet and wife beater, holding a full strength Budweiser, getting hauled off for smacking his Old Lady upside the head! :vs_no_no_no:


Man I miss that show. Think it's only on SpikeTV now, and I don't get it.

I wonder if there could be any correlation drawn between the end of that show on broadcast TV, and an uptick in crime.
When watching it, I got a great view of exactly the kind of person I NEVER wanted to be. I can't say it influenced me, but it stuck with me.

Bring COPS back to local TV!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Wife-Beater T Shirts have been around since Eve took a bite of the fruit of the Malus pumila tree way back in something something B.C in the G of E.
> 
> One can certainly argue that the TeleVision Show COPS that began production in 1990, popularized the infamous Wife-Beater Tee.
> 
> ...


Too Funny!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't buy the sperm count theories, other demographics such as hispanics eat the same crappy American food that we do and they reproduce like rabbits. Its a cultural thing, the sensitive guy thats scared and deep is whats cool now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its hormones in the meat. Girls are hitting puberty way earlier than back in the good old days. Guess it also turns boys into democrat girly men who drive Prisus's and Volvos. 
Hormones in Food: Should You Worry? - Food - Health.com


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Well I for one am happy not to be an Alpha male. I'm proud to be an Omega male. 
Whilst all the Alphas are fighting over who gets the girl, the Omega has usually sneaked in there and nabbed the girl. 
Well that's how I like me to explain how come I have so many children. 

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Its hormones in the meat. Girls are hitting puberty way earlier than back in the good old days. Guess it also turns boys into democrat girly men who drive Prisus's and Volvos.
> Hormones in Food: Should You Worry? - Food - Health.com


Soy is an estrogen mimicker and is prevalent in processed food, so it's not just in the meat.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here ya go ... 100% Alpha Male and no wimpy hormones in this bad boy!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Here ya go ... 100% Alpha Male and no wimpy hormones in this bad boy!
> 
> View attachment 49841


How to make a hormone... Don't pay her.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Inor said:


> How to make a hormone... Don't pay her.


See what I mean, @Annie? :laugh:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

indie said:


> See what I mean, @Annie? :laugh:


Inor is a wicked, wicked man!!!! :vs_shocked:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> How to make a hormone... Don't pay her.


Ladies and Germs,

COMEDY 101 RIGHT THERE^^^^^. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> How to make a hormone... Don't pay her.


You don't pay them for sex, you pay them to leave. :devil:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

fangfarrier said:


> ...I'm proud to be an Omega male...


You probably know a guy from your past (or present) who doesn't seem to fit in. He's a social outcast. He has bizarre interests, struggles to get dates, dresses differently, and probably gives a bit of a creepy vibe. Believe it or not, there is a term for this kind of guy: Omega Male.
http://thepopularman.com/omega-male-traits-and-characteristics/


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> You probably know a guy from your past (or present) who doesn't seem to fit in. He's a social outcast. He has bizarre interests, struggles to get dates, dresses differently, and probably gives a bit of a creepy vibe. Believe it or not, there is a term for this kind of guy: Omega Male.
> http://thepopularman.com/omega-male-traits-and-characteristics/


Huh. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Case in point.
Today, going to the store, pulling into the parking lot I see a black Kawasaki Ninja, cool. Dismounting is a young woman wearing a black leather jacket and looking... tuff. 
Along comes a young fella wearing his company/store knit shirt looking, kinda delicate. He tries (pitifully) to close in and maybe get a little nibble. I think she actually stiff-armed him! [Don't be such a girly-man!] They move over to the curb and have a,... discussion (looked kind of one-sided). 
OK, they got something settled, I think. They go back to the bike and she hands him a helmet. How nice, she brought him one. Hers is cooler looking though, some kind of skull sticker on it and labeled "Satan's Soldiers". His is plain-jane. Well, at least she let him ride up front as they pulled away.
Yes folks, we're in trouble. Girly-men rebel, become Real Men!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here ya go


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

We are all people. We all have some level of intelligence. It may be great, mediocre or small, and anything in between. People in general are afraid of what the masses expect no matter the level of intelligence. They mold their lifestyles around what they want and what the majority expects. Most hide and do not reveal their true identities for a lifetime. 

Society is run by alphas..it always has been. This is a statement that is obvious...but the concern of everyone should be why is society encouraged into certain ways of thinking. Why does the media report on this story or that story? Humans are inherently selfish...imagine what a human without a conscious is capable of..now couple higher intelligence with no conscious. Be concerned...be very concerned. 

Why are young men encouraged to be "effeminate"? Who is encouraging? The answer is no specific person...and the answer is you are looking in the wrong direction and your analysis of what is important is skewed.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It is the ongoing emasculation of the male of the species. Rompers, man buns, heels for boys, "toxic masculinity" classes in college etc. Most of those effected are the liberal snowflake types anyway so it really isn't an issue. Antifa has been threatening violence against the right for some time now. So, will they unfurl their buns, pull up their manties and come after people like me? Yup, I see that working out great for them. Playing call of duty or whatever super "kewl" video game you might be into is not the same as facing armed men bent on your demise.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

And then sometimes an effeminate man is really a woman who identifies as a man only to learn being a white male wasn't her best decision.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

"Society is run by alphas"

I disagree. At one time it was. But now allot of vindictive incompetents are in power. 
They do their very best to put down and get rid of competent leader alpha.
All you have to do is look at what the media is trying to do with Trump.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Whaaaaaaaat....



NKAWTG said:


> And then sometimes an effeminate man is really a woman who identifies as a man only to learn being a white male wasn't her best decision.
> View attachment 50001


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

What makes me totally crazy is the idiot parents putting their kids through gender reassignment at age 4. Complete and total child abuse, but no one will call it like it is for fear of being un-PC. Those poor, poor babies.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

indie said:


> What makes me totally crazy is the idiot parents putting their kids through gender reassignment at age 4. Complete and total child abuse, but no one will call it like it is for fear of being un-PC. Those poor, poor babies.


This is legal?


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival (Jul 17, 2017)

what you are describing is actually the slow decline of the species. Just MHO


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

TG said:


> This is legal?


 Child, 4, world?s youngest-ever ?sex change? patient

This isn't the one I was thinking of but I didn't find that one in a brief search. The one I'm thinking was a four year old in NY that had other examples included about parents jumping on a child's casual, "I want to be a boy," and turning it into a complete gender transformation, so eager are they to embrace this new fad. Made me get a little teary thinking about those futures ruined.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I must be living under a rock...
I know there are a few families in my neighbourhood who describe their children as non-binary, those kids are soo young.. I honestly do not understand why slap a label on your kids, so humiliating and just mean.



indie said:


> Child, 4, world?s youngest-ever ?sex change? patient
> 
> This isn't the one I was thinking of but I didn't find that one in a brief search. The one I'm thinking was a four year old in NY that had other examples included about parents jumping on a child's casual, "I want to be a boy," and turning it into a complete gender transformation, so eager are they to embrace this new fad. Made me get a little teary thinking about those futures ruined.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

TG said:


> I must be living under a rock...
> I know there are a few families in my neighbourhood who describe their children as non-binary, those kids are soo young.. I honestly do not understand why slap a label on your kids, so humiliating and just mean.


Sounds more like some other people should be not living after an impact with a rock. What the heck is wrong with people these days?


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

TG said:


> I must be living under a rock...
> I know there are a few families in my neighbourhood who describe their children as non-binary, those kids are soo young.. I honestly do not understand why slap a label on your kids, so humiliating and just mean.


Me too

I did not know about this until a year or so ago.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sooo... "non-binary" is an umbrella term describing people who's gender is neigher male or female.
I know those have always existed in nature in most species on our planet.
I'm trying to read more on this subject but aside from the bilogical information, the rest is super political. I wish these parents would just leave their kids out of the activist garbage and give them a chance to grow up without using them as a face for this or that political movement.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Sooo... "non-binary" is an umbrella term describing people who's gender is neigher male or female.
> I know those have always existed in nature in most species on our planet.
> I'm trying to read more on this subject but aside from the bilogical information, the rest is super political. I wish these parents would just leave their kids out of the activist garbage and give them a chance to grow up without using them as a face for this or that political movement.


This is a mental disorder that is not being treated. Instead, it is being glorified by other people who are suffering from mental disorders.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Denton said:


> This is a mental disorder that is not being treated. Instead, it is being glorified by other people who are suffering from mental disorders.


Summed up perfectly.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I was going to make this its own thread, but it fits, here.

http://thehill.com/policy/defense/3...anning-pentagon-funding-for-gender-transition

So, we are supposed to spend millions to BILLIONS so that mentally ill people can join the military so that they can get "sex reassignment" operations?

In case anyone hasn't figured it out, MOST of congress is about the task of destroying our nation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I was going to make this its own thread, but it fits, here.

House votes to allow Pentagon funding for gender transition | TheHill

So, we are supposed to spend millions to BILLIONS so that mentally ill people can join the military so that they can get "sex reassignment" operations?

In case anyone hasn't figured it out, MOST of congress is about the task of destroying our nation.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Move a little fur to one side and I know exactly what gender I am. And so do the ladies.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> This is a mental disorder that is not being treated. Instead, it is being glorified by other people who are suffering from mental disorders.


I've seen 2 babies with completely (no idea which gender) sex organs, same is happening to fish LOL
It's not always a mental condition.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Should parents be allowed to surgically change their children's gender? NO!
Should the government pay for gender reassignment surgery? NO!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> I've seen 2 babies with completely (no idea which gender) sex organs, same is happening to fish LOL
> It's not always a mental condition.


TG, I am well aware of that. Clearly, I am not referring to the exceptions.

Conversations would be too rigorous were we to be held to a standard that demanded all exceptions to everything be demanded.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Denton said:


> I was going to make this its own thread, but it fits, here.
> 
> House votes to allow Pentagon funding for gender transition | TheHill
> 
> ...


Man I wish you had not posted this link. Getting ready for a small vacation and in total relax mode with a BP close to comatose. Here we have Veterans and active duty members seeking outside medical care from the system in order to get treated and this is what has priority in the pentagon?

What am I missing? I see soldiers each day with missing limbs, some with PTSD, Head trauma, Young military families struggling and can qualify for public assistance all the while my beloved military wants a focus on a side show?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Toefoot said:


> Man I wish you had not posted this link. Getting ready for a small vacation and in total relax mode with a BP close to comatose. Here we have Veterans and active duty members seeking outside medical care from the system in order to get treated and this is what has priority in the pentagon?
> 
> What am I missing? I see soldiers each day with missing limbs, some with PTSD, Head trauma, Young military families struggling and can qualify for public assistance all the while my beloved military wants a focus on a side show?


But wait; there's more!
House defeats amendment to strip climate study from Defense bill | TheHill

Wasting money on climate change "research" is more important than combat readiness, too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Toefoot said:


> Man I wish you had not posted this link. Getting ready for a small vacation and in total relax mode with a BP close to comatose. Here we have Veterans and active duty members seeking outside medical care from the system in order to get treated and this is what has priority in the pentagon?
> 
> What am I missing? I see soldiers each day with missing limbs, some with PTSD, Head trauma, Young military families struggling and can qualify for public assistance all the while my beloved military wants a focus on a side show?


But wait; there's more!
House defeats amendment to strip climate study from Defense bill | TheHill

Wasting money on climate change "research" is more important than combat readiness, too.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

There is only XX and XY.

It matters not whether or not you wear a skirt, or the altitude at which you P.

All of this goes away if we start using XX or XY.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Denton said:


> But wait; there's more!
> House defeats amendment to strip climate study from Defense bill | TheHill
> 
> Wasting money on climate change "research" is more important than combat readiness, too.


Honestly, can you imagine attending a series of budget meetings at the Pentagon trying to project for 2019 FY and justifying these expenditures in relation to readiness? How does one even keep a straight face let alone being burned in hell for eternity?

..........General Lord, if we increase funding for Transgender soldiers along with new War fighters EPA policy put into place it is projected to increase overall readiness by 12 percent at the close of FY 2021, here let me show you some graphs along with some studies from UC Davis and Berkeley.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Malcom Renolds said:


> There is only XX and XY.
> 
> It matters not whether or not you wear a skirt, or the altitude at which you P.
> 
> All of this goes away if we start using XX or XY.


I doubt our children are being taught what XX and XY means and confusion would soon be upon us.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Toefoot said:


> I doubt our children are being taught what XX and XY means and confusion would soon be upon us.


Everyone would have to take a blood test to find out whether they have the correct chromosomes lol


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

TG said:


> Everyone would have to take a blood test to find out whether they have the correct chromosomes lol


People would be free to "identify" how ever they wished. For a fact it really doesnt matter.
But in ALL legal matters, where it mattered a blood test would clear it all up.
It could be printed on passports and the usual id cards in place of the now "confusing" male and female and... ect.
Separate XX and XY facilities. It would reset the messy vocabulary definitions some people now find themselves with.

Or we could just "grow a set" and tell people to STFU and return to the age old Men and Women, Boys and Girls, Male and Female.
WE deserve what we tolerate.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Malcom Renolds said:


> People would be free to "identify" how ever they wished. For a fact it really doesnt matter.
> But in ALL legal matters, where it mattered a blood test would clear it all up.
> It could be printed on passports and the usual id cards in place of the now "confusing" male and female and... ect.
> Separate XX and XY facilities. It would reset the messy vocabulary definitions some people now find themselves with.
> ...




Absolutely


----------

